# Encher Cheiar



## SãoEnrique

Oi,

Alguém poderia dizer-me se existe uma diferença entre os verbos "encher e "cheiar". Dou-lhes mais contexto, 

"Quero te *encher* (encher-te) de beijos"

_Posso substituir "encher" para "cheiar" nestes exemplos?

_"Quero te *cheiar* (cheiar-te) de beijos"

"O balde está *preenchido*"

"O balde está *cheiado*"

Obrigado desde já


----------



## Outsider

A diferença é que «cheiar» não existe.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fico confuso Outsider, vi a palavra "cheiar" neste link abaixo:

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/portuguese_to_english/petroleum_eng_sci/3835054-acetonagem.html


----------



## Outsider

Deve-lhe ter escapado esta parte da resposta: 



> Incidentally, it's "*encher*", not "_cheiar_"


----------



## SãoEnrique

Então "cheiar" não existe é "encher"?


----------



## Nonstar

A pessoa que postou a dúvida no "pro-z" é espanhola, e usou realmente "cheiar":
"Num manual de procedimento pra cheiar cilindros de acetileno usam...", mas esse verbo não existe, como já disseram. 
Encher


----------



## SãoEnrique

Realmente, "cheiar" é uma palavra espanhola não o sabia. Você aprendeu-me uma coisa obrigado Nonstar.


----------



## Outsider

Espanhol: _llenar_.
Português: _encher_.




SãoEnrique said:


> Você aprendeu-me *ensinou-me* uma coisa obrigado Nonstar.


----------



## Nonstar

Ops!!! Houve um pequeno mal-entendido aqui, que o Outsider acabou de sanar. 
Não existe "cheiar" nem mesmo em espanhol, sãoenrique.
Só uma correçãozinha, se me permite. Nós aprendemos com os outros que nos ensinam.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado a vocês, Português: Encher ; Espanhol: Llenar. Cheiar não existe


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> A diferença é que «cheiar» não existe.



Acredito que sim Outsider, vi uma frase onde era escrito "você é cheia de amigos". Que acha? A dúvida surgiu de novo com esta palavra...


----------



## anaczz

cheio/cheia são adjetivos, mas também podem ser o particípio passado do verbo *encher* -> enchido(a) ou cheio(a)


----------



## SãoEnrique

anaczz said:


> cheio/cheia são adjetivos, mas também podem ser o particípio passado do verbo *encher* -> enchido(a) ou cheio(a)



Obrigado anaczz, posso usá-lo à vontade na linguagem? São corretos meus exemplos no primeiro post por favor?


----------



## anaczz

Só para ficar mesmo claro:



SãoEnrique said:


> Oi,
> 
> Alguém poderia dizer-me se existe uma diferença entre os verbos "encher e "cheiar". Dou-lhes mais contexto,
> 
> "Quero te *encher* (encher-te) de beijos"
> 
> _Posso substituir "encher" para "cheiar" nestes exemplos?
> 
> _"Quero te *cheiar* (cheiar-te) de beijos"
> 
> "O balde está *preenchido*"
> 
> "O balde está cheio"
> 
> Obrigado desde já


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado uchi.m, entendi agora
Obrigado anaczz por ter-me corrigido


----------



## englishmania

Engraçado. Eu não diria que o balde está preenchido. Diria _o formulário está preenchido,_ _o balde está cheio_.


----------



## uchi.m

É por causa do prefixo pre-: ele faz alusão, além da ação de encher em si, à ação de mover para frente. Quando você preenche a borda de uma pizza com catupiry, há o escoamento do recheio de catupiry, dentro da cavidade da pizza, para a frente. Ideia análoga quando a pessoa escreve no campo do formulário; há o translado da mão que escreve as letras.

No caso do balde, não há translado de líquido, ao menos tão visível quanto o exemplo anterior.


----------



## uchi.m

A mão do pizzaiolo translada a pizza e *preenche* a cavidade da borda com letras formulárias em um campo quente de catupiry que escoa para a frente, até o balde, *enchendo*-o até a boca verter gotas cremosas de quem escreve o rascunho de uma noite passada a limpo.


----------



## Nonstar

uchi.m said:


> A mão do pizzaiolo translada a pizza e *preenche* a cavidade da borda com letras formulárias em um campo quente de catupiry que escoa para a frente, até o balde, *enchendo*-o até a boca verter gotas cremosas de quem escreve o rascunho de uma noite passada a limpo.


Gostoso !!


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Você aprendeu-me uma coisa obrigado Nonstar.


"Você me _ensinou_ uma coisa, Nonstar. Obrigado!"
 E eu? Até francês eu tentei te ensinar! Coisa.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> "Você me _ensinou_ uma coisa, Nonstar. Obrigado!"
> E eu? Até francês eu tentei te ensinar! Coisa.



Agradeço-te uchi.m pela explicação


----------

